# Battlefield 3



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Who's got then? And what do you think of it?
I've been playing it for a couple of weeks now online with my brother in law and love it,


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I have it and really enjoy it. I am pretty new to gaming and find even on the easy setting I get killed quite easily. Fools rush in I guess


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Love it and easily better than MW3. Thats just my opinion though. MW3 is soooo last year.

You go giiirlfriend.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Good game i play it alot on xbox


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Actually - Here is my Gamertag iTz McLov1n

You will want me on your team


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Actually - Here is my Gamertag iTz McLov1n
> 
> You will want me on your team


heres mine Grollyzson


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

The on line game play is great and encourages team play better than most games. I play quite often with Friends from around the world. You really need TeamSpeak or similar to maximize team play though. Works really well since some of the bugs have been ironed out.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Anyone play this on PS3 ?? My ID is awallacee30 :thumb:

I love it. Better than MW3 for sure. I can get in lost in this game for hours.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

DJ1989 said:


> heres mine Grollyzson


I'll add you tonight squire for some helicopter madness.:wave:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol love the helicopters and the jet is fun,
I too find it much more entertaining than mw3.
I've got it on both consoles so will add you guys when I get chance or add me if you want.

Dan---J on ps3
dubplate dan on Xbox live.


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Had it since christmas and racked up around 35h online so far haha, love the game. Miles better than MW3, I normally play rush as an engineer.

Gamer tag is Joeya17


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I like engineer or going down the sniper route map dependant.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

85 hours and counting on BF3  

Gamertag on Xbox - RadioActiv


----------

